# Covid Vaccine Announcement - VA Medical Center â€“



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Here is another Covid 19 Shot opportunity. I received both shots already, but wanted to share this announcement by email this afternoon with fellow vets:
ntd

*VISN 16 â€" Houston VA Medical Center â€" Announcement*

Dear Veteran,

Veterans who receive care at the Houston VA or one of our community based outpatient clinics who are 60 years or older are invited to get their COVID vaccine at special Vaccine Walk-in Clinics on Friday, February 12th and Saturday, February 13th at the main medical center campus between 7:30 a.m. and 4 p.m.

Fridayâ€™s Vaccine Walk-in Clinic will be held at the VA Regional Office (VARO) located on the Houston VA main campus located at 2002 Holcombe Blvd, Houston, TX 77030. If the weather allows, this will be a drive-thru clinic. If not, it will be in the VARO building.

Saturdayâ€™s Vaccine Walk-in Clinic will be at our main medical center and at the VARO building on campus.

Doors open for both of these events at 7:30 a.m. and will remain open until vaccination limits are reached. Vaccines will be given on a first come first served basis. No appointment is necessary for these two day events.

The Houston VA is offering Veterans two-dose series of vaccinations. Veterans will automatically be scheduled for their second dose of the vaccine when they present for the first dose.

If you have a question or concern about whether you should get the COVID vaccine based on your specific medical conditions or your medical history, please contact your primary care provider for assistance. If you are 60 years and older and would like to make an appointment to get the COVID vaccine during the week, call us at 713-794-8985.

Thank you for choosing the Houston VA as your healthcare provider. It is our honor and privilege to serve you.


----------

